# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Nhận định tư vấn thuốc kích dục nữ tphcm chấp nhận yêu cầu

## seolocal

Một phân tích gần đây về thuốc kích dục nữ của phụ nữ lẻ loi và những người con trai tuổi từ 21-65 bị tránh “1.497 nam, 1.353 phụ nữ đã có kinh nghiệm hoạt động tình dục trong 12 tháng qua với thuốc kích dục nữ và thuốc kích dục nam” các kết quả như sau :

*Tận hưởng cảm giác sung mãn với thuốc kích dục nam nữ*


 Có nghĩa là tỷ trọng hiện ra cho trải nghiệm cực khoái trong quan hệ tình dục với một đối tác gần gũi là 62,9% trong số những phụ nữ độc thân và 85,1% trong số những người đại trượng phu duy nhất mà có rất ít sự đổi mới trong tỷ trọng có nghĩa là dựa trên khuynh hướng tình dục khi sử dụng thuốc kích dục nữ và thuốc kích dục nam cực mạnh. Tuy nhiên, có nghĩa là tỷ trọng xuất hiện của cực khoái khác biệt đáng kể bởi khuynh hướng tình dục với thuốc kích dục nam và *[replacer_a]* cực mạnh:. thanh nữ dị tính 61,6%, đồng tính nữ 74,7%, thanh nữ lưỡng tính 58,0%”

 


 Các nhà nghiên cứu về thuốc kích dục nữ và thuốc kích dục nam đã kết luận có một nhu cầu cho các nghiên cứu thêm về tình dục và sức khỏe tình dục. Với nhiều hướng tới những kỳ nghỉ khí hậu nóng, có những kỳ vọng và danh sách về tình dục thú vị từ ban công với những bãi biển. thế nên, làm thế nào tiến hóa tâm lý học thực sự giải thích những phát hiện của mình? Như tôi đã nói bóng gió ngay từ đầu, chúng tôi sẽ nói rằng họ là đúng mực thích hợp với những gì thuốc kích dục đã được nói trong nhiều năm qua.

 Một ý tưởng trung tâm của thuốc kích dục cực mạnh là thanh nữ thận trọng hơn về tình dục hơn nam giới vì họ phải đầu tư quá nhiều hơn so với nam giới, nếu một thai nên xảy ra: sự bất tiện và khó tính của thai kỳ, các sự kiện theo nghĩa đen đe dọa mạng sống của sinh có bao nhiêu người đàn ông có chết trong khi sinh con?, vấn đề thu thập đủ calo cho một người tự cộng với một em bé bú, và những cố gắng của các nhà phân phối chính là sự cung cấp vật chất, xã hội và tình cảm cho con trong nhiều năm.

 Điều đó thiếu nữ có rất nhiều điều để mất từ một mối quan hệ một đêm mà kết quả trong thai kỳ làm cho thuốc kích dục không có trí tuệ để dự đoán rằng họ sẽ thích mang nó thủng thẳng, nhận biết một người con trai đầu tiên, tính toán tỷ lệ cược rằng ông sẽ dính vào bao quanh và là một nhà cung ứng tốt, trước khi nhập cuộc quan hệ tình dục.

 thiếu phụ ít hơn đáng kể so với nam giới bằng lòng một đề nghị cho quan hệ tình dục từ người bạn tốt nhất của người khác phái của họ với thuốc kích dục nữ và thuốc kích dục nam cực mạnh. Đó là thích hợp với sự khác biệt đó đã bặt tăm khi kiểm soát thống kê cho sức mạnh tình dục nhận thức của người bạn thân nhất.

 Nói cách khác, phụ nữ có khả năng như nam giới có quan hệ tình dục với một người nào đó họ đã rất quen thuộc và được thu hút tình dục. Và đây là những gì thuốc kích dục mang lại khi quan hệ tình dục: thân quen hơn là một yêu cầu đối với thiếu phụ hơn nam giới khi đưa ra quyết định về quan hệ tình dục, vì thanh nữ cần phải bình chọn triển vọng của người đàn ông trở thành một đối tác dài lâu khả thi.


 thuở đầu được hình nghiên cứu của thuốc kích dục nữ và thuốc kích dục nam cực mạnh như là một phản ứng với các nghiên cứu đã chứng minh trong những tình huống thực tế mà phần lớn đàn ông sẽ chấp nhận một lời mời cho quan hệ tình dục ngắn hạn từ một người lạ lôi cuốn trong khi phụ nữ chỉ đơn giản là sẽ không làm điều này. Trong các nghiên cứu Ban đầu, 75% những người con trai ưng ý lời đề nghị trong khi không phải là một người phụ nữ duy nhất được chấp thuận đề nghị này với việc dùng thuốc kích dục.

 Nghiên cứu này đã được nhân rộng nhiều hơn một lần. Lập luận của phụ nữ chỉ là năng lực hài lòng một bắt buộc từ một người hấp dẫn cho một cuộc bắt gặp tình dục như nam giới, miễn là họ cảm thấy bình yên và đã được biết đến người đó trong một thời điểm dài. Những cảm giác bình an, quen thuộc và hấp dẫn là điều kiện tiên quyết để phụ nữ mong đợi cuộc gặp gỡ để hưởng thụ thú vui. Nhà tâm lý học tiến hóa là không ngạc nhiên.

 Nhưng họ có thể đi một bước xa hơn và tư vấn một câu hỏi rằng: “có thể không và tại sao *[replacer_a]* và thuốc kích dục nam cực mạnh đó là những điều kiện mà theo đó thiếu nữ mong đợi cuộc gặp để trải nghiệm niềm vui? Một thời gian hơn: phụ nữ có tiêu chuẩn cao hơn so với nam giới khi nói đến cơ hội giao phối ngắn hạn.

----------

